# Dust Collectors: Oneida vs. ?



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

The posts on dust collection include just a few about Oneida, a few Grizzly and many on Delta, Shop Fox and Jet.

The joists and plumbing in my basement shop force me to use 4" ducts, and more Ts and elbows than I want to. So even using Ys wherever I can, the worst parts of my 'best' configuration will have a static pressure drop of 7.4". I've "limped" for 20y with a Shopsmith DC3300 (330 CFM, moved from tool to tool when I'm not too lazy to do it).

None of the Japanese collectors seem to give 350 CFM at the point where pressure has dropped 7.4". To make that worse, I read that the CFM listed by most machines over-estimate the flow.

Oneida seems to put some legitimate science into their ads, and their 2hp machine claims to give the flow I need, even at the end of a run of tough connectors. 

So if you have an Oneida, are you glad? Did you over-buy?
If you used another brand, and your static pressure drop is as bad as mine (7.4"), did you find another maker who can give enough flow to keep a jointer clean?


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

i don't have anything along the lines of a permanent set up but i have a 1.5 hp steel city collecter that works great i have had it connected through 10 ft hoses to different machines like my 6 in jointer and it seems to work great for everything and it has sucked up some good size leftovers of wood. he is a link to one: http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=836828&FamilyID=20305


----------

